# The Vizsla by BC Boggs



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
After much research on the boards, and on the internet and in person, we have decided to get a Vizsla in January 2015. It is our first dog, first Vizsla, and we are excited with the craziness that it will bring. Our breeder suggested that we read The Vizsla by BC Boggs, and I have been having a hard time finding a copy. After researching on Google, i can't find anything that is a decent price.

Has anyone read it, or own it? If so, does anyone here have the book that I may borrow, or suggest anything else that is similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We have a used copy that we got at a reasonable price on Amazon a couple of years ago. It is worth a check if you haven't already tried there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only took a minute to find it new online at amazon for $32


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

From $16.99 here:
http://tinyurl.com/mjbjcad


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

Bob said:


> From $16.99 here:
> http://tinyurl.com/mjbjcad


Yah I saw that, but unfortunately, looks like the cheaper ones are old sold.Thanks though!


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

Canadian said:


> We have a used copy that we got at a reasonable price on Amazon a couple of years ago. It is worth a check if you haven't already tried there.


Was hoping for something cheaper, but this may do if no one else has anything.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I mean this in the nicest way.
There is nothing cheap about owning this breed.
They are going to cost you more than you ever thought you would spend on a dog.
The rewards are priceless, but their needs can put a hurting on a bank account.
Although the book may seem high to you right now, its just a small drop in the bucket of what you will be spending on that new pup.


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.
> There is nothing cheap about owning this breed.
> They are going to cost you more than you ever thought you would spend on a dog.
> The rewards are priceless, but their needs can put a hurting on a bank account.
> Although the book may seem high to you right now, its just a small drop in the bucket of what you will be spending on that new pup.


I understand that, which is why i was hoping to use the money i would save from this book to put towards saving for the puppy.
Thank you for the bit of advice.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you in the States? Two at the bottom are around $7.
http://product.half.ebay.com/The-Vizsla-by-B-C-Boggs-1982-Book-Illustrated/2965154&tg=info

I think the book is out of print which is why it's so difficult to find. Gay Gottlieb's and Marion Coffman's vizsla books are supposed to be excellent as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I got my copy of "The Vizsla" by Bernard C. Boggs by ordering directly from Mrs. Sue Boggs (she is a relative of his, and also the editor of the book). My copy is signed and numbered, which might be why it cost me $34.95. I've had it since 2001, and really wouldn't part with it. I'm sure if you keep searching, you'll find a perfectly good used copy, though. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ant ? the cost of a book that may or may not help you train your V - A well bred V is PRICELESS !! - if time is money ? - you will V broke 2 have a great V - instead of trying to find a cheap book - INVEST the time in your pup !!!!!!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

How about your local library?


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

R said:


> ant ? the cost of a book that may or may not help you train your V - A well bred V is PRICELESS !! - if time is money ? - you will V broke 2 have a great V - instead of trying to find a cheap book - INVEST the time in your pup !!!!!!!


I don't understand...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

antsmarchin said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > ant ? the cost of a book that may or may not help you train your V - A well bred V is PRICELESS !! - if time is money ? - you will V broke 2 have a great V - instead of trying to find a cheap book - INVEST the time in your pup !!!!!!!
> ...


Someone should make a beginner's guide to REM's special language, which is a side effect of living with Vizslas for too long. ;D Stick around long enough and it becomes second nature to read and is always solid advice. Basically he's saying the same as TR. Don't stress over finding the best price--your time is more valuable and vizslas add up. 

I think your point is valid. You know it's going to be expensive, so are trying to save where you can and I wouldn't pay 100 bucks like some people are asking. Unfortunately it looks like no one here is any better at googling than you are, so you're pretty much limited to overpriced used copies. I've not read it, so maybe it's more amazing than I can imagine, but honestly, I'd just save my money and read through the forum. I'm sure everything the book covers has been hashed out here more than once and if not once you have your vizsla, money becomes something you'd happily burn if it makes those sweet amber eyes light up. 

If you do come across a hoarders secret stash of vizsla books at a decent price, do report back. Now I want a copy, too!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

antsmarchin,

Then there are those of us who have been blogging Vizslas for years.

If you can get through 650 posts on REDBIRDDOG, good luck. Few have.

I don't post as much as I used to but in my living room is my copy of "The Vizsla."

Not for sale. Well read. You are entering a society that has its icons. That book is one of them.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ant - spent 200$ on 3 flats of 12ga go pro PINK & 170$ on 1 flat of 410's - that was this weekend getting ready 4 doves - a few trips out west & 2 the UP each year - throw in the cost of trials - you will soon find if you hunt your pup it would V cheaper to driVe a BENTLEY - LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

einspänner said:


> antsmarchin said:
> 
> 
> > R said:
> ...


Thanks this is great info. 

I have been lurking the forums, talking to every Vizsla owner I run into. And I am just trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## antsmarchin (May 17, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> antsmarchin,
> 
> Then there are those of us who have been blogging Vizslas for years.
> 
> ...


To be clear are you saying get the book, or read your blog or both...

For now I'll start with your blog! Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> If you do come across a hoarders secret stash of vizsla books at a decent price, do report back. Now I want a copy, too!


I would contact them first to make sure they are not out, but Snowridge has them new for $32

http://snowridgevizslas.com/index.asp?ID=35


----------

